# Loch Lomond



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

HI Fellow travellers where are we all off to this weekend in our motor homes we are of to Loch Lomond before the ban starts.   

Christine & Dougie


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*loch lomond*

If you are using sat nav be sure to enter lomond not lomand
GEOMAR


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Didn't realise the ban hasn't started yet. Heading for Scotland on Friday, but still not decided where to go :roll: 
Need to phone sister and see if i can visit, that will take me to Ayrshire, only about an hour to Loch lomond. That is allowing for me getting lost on the way 

If you see an escape 686 either hide or get the kettle on :lol: 

Sue n John


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ban starts in June I believe and only applies to the eastern bank.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Ban in Loch Lomond*

Feeling like a mushroom here!! What ban!

Neil


----------



## Roamin_Finn (Mar 21, 2011)

Details on BBC News Website. Headline is 

Loch Lomond camping ban approved

Andrew


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Ban in Loch Lomond*



NeilandDebs said:


> Feeling like a mushroom here!! What ban!
> 
> Neil


See this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103279-.html


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

See you there on the 9th of april that should be our first stop in Scotland  
Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Will be there by Sunday


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright for some, I've got to work another week yet  I spoke to one of our drivers who was on Skye today, he said it was a little damp..............however it was glorious sunshine on his way back 8)


----------

